# potted HC at rift to reef?



## radioman (Sep 3, 2007)

Do any of you guys know if rift to reef has any potted HC. I bought some on driftwood and planted a few pieces individually in my tank. Just wondering.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I stopped by there last week. Dane was out, but the guy who was working there told me that they might be ordering some soon. There is one guy from the group who wants 5 pots, I'm wanting about 3 or 4 pots. Send Dane an email and let him know what you want.

Last week, they only had a few of the driftwood HC left, no pots!

Brian


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

I plan on ordering this week for next week. Anyone needing anything please email me or post it on here so we can make sure everyone gets what they need.

Potted HC is one of the main things we will be getting I just need to know how much everyone needs.

Dane 
[email protected]


----------

